# Breeder Question



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

It is all too common, sadly.

When I am asked, heh!, and when I am not :alberteinstein: I try to insert, the following tip to potential puppy buyers:

PLEASE be sure your breeder is doing MORE than breeding dogs. There are MANY needs our breed has, and a breeder SHOULD be involved with their breed. (breed club, rescue, obedience, therapy, conformation, legislation - DIRECT involvement - we could all place a puppy with someone else who would do the work!)


And yes, Health tested BYB prices are within a few hundred dollars of the prices charged by those of us who work with our dog.

So the question is asked... HOW are you investing in the breed you claim to love?

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## Jolly Roger (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you for answering. The breeder that I think I'll be going with has bred and shown many conformation and obedience titled dogs as well as does extensive health testing.

The dog I get will just be a pet. However, I like to try out fun sports when they are local such as barn hunt and lure coursing.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

JollyRoger

Just saw a video of one of my pups, placed with an AWESOME owner, achieve his RAT title.

And, yep, that title is what you think it is! hahahaha

His name is Jr and he has a FB page.

Not an activity for me, but he is SO cute finding his mice (ok rat!)

Best wishes and have fun!

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## JJane (Dec 26, 2014)

I chose Bijou Standard Poodles outside of Toronto.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I think many PFers would advise to check with the PCA for local breeder referrals, and there are lots of resources online. A breeder who titles their dogs, health tests, and is well recommended by PCA would be a requirement for sure. Remember, anyone can breed dogs and set up a website, so dig further and do your homework. It will pay off in the long run.


----------

